# Mah...



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2013)

Continuo a pensare all'insana curiosità di Man nei confronti di Mattia.
Tanto da chiedermi davvero stupito con quei suoi occhioni chiari -Non lo ritieni opportuno? Dici che non è il caso?-
Non credo mi prendesse per il culo. Io sono una "buona" che non parte mai a pensare male male in prima battuta e posso dire tante cose di Man, tra cui la sua innocenza in alcune cose.


E poi si. E' un curioso maledetto. Una scimmia gatto.
Non è un pettegolo, anzi è piuttosto chiuso, ma rimane un curiosone.
Il mio rapporto con Mattia lo ha sempre incuriosito, per le dinamiche credo.
Quando scoprì che era più giovane di 10 anni rimase a guardarmi come se avesse davanti la sposa cadavere.
E disse -Davvero?-
E poi fece la solita battuta che tante volte mi sono sentita dire - Buongustaia, così te lo sei cresciuto come hai voluto.-
Risposi sorridendo -Dammi sei mesi e cresco anche te come voglio io.-
Comunque.
mi ha sempre chiesto di Mattia. 
Io non ho mai avuto curiosità nei confronti delle mogli/compagne/fidanzate e quindi non capisco.
ma anzi. Nella situazione di Man io davvero mi sarei nascosta dentro un armadio.
Lui no. Lui tranquillo. Come se fosse normale. 
Io saltavo come una cavalletta impazzita invece, sentivo l'argento vivo addosso, più del solito intendo, era una situazione che mi faceva crepitare la testa, tra l'altro assolutamente inaspettata, per cui...

Spirito di competizione malsano?



Vado a fare un giro in bici và.
E a fotografarmi nuda per il blog delle microtette.


----------



## Innominata (19 Maggio 2013)

Competizione in qualche modo si', per biologia, per darwinismo. Se io fossi innamorata, vorrei vedere cosa entra negli occhi del mio uomo rispetto a un suo oggetto d'amore. Comunque la cosa non mi piace molto, per il fatto semplice che voi e Mattia non sareste alla pari in un ipotetico incontro. Perché voi sapreste come stanno le cose, e Mattia no, vivrebbe una situazione falsa, sarebbe relegato in una posizione un po' farlocca e tarocca, voi con il polso della situazione e lui ignaro. Insomma, in un certo senso come un piccolo abuso di potere.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2013)

Innominata;bt8325 ha detto:
			
		

> Competizione in qualche modo si', per biologia, per darwinismo. Se io fossi innamorata, vorrei vedere cosa entra negli occhi del mio uomo rispetto a un suo oggetto d'amore. Comunque la cosa non mi piace molto, per il fatto semplice che voi e Mattia non sareste alla pari in un ipotetico incontro. Perché voi sapreste come stanno le cose, e Mattia no, vivrebbe una situazione falsa, sarebbe relegato in una posizione un po' farlocca e tarocca, voi con il polso della situazione e lui ignaro. Insomma, in un certo senso come un piccolo abuso di potere.


Quoto assolutamente quello che hai detto.
per quanto possa far sorridere, mi comporto nel mio essere diversamente fedele nei limiti imposti da ciò che penso io.
Semplifico.
Non faccio ciò che io, da tradita, non potrei perdonare o che sentirei come un tradimento. O una mancanza di rispetto per la coppia. 
In quella situazione non potevo dire a Mattia che non volevo che conoscesse Man, mi avrebbe chiesto perchè. Gli ho sempre fatto conoscere chi doveva.
Pensavo che Man mi desse una mano, che la pensasse come me.
E invece.
Mi sono sentita un equilibrista per evitare l'incontro.

Ho perso un anno di vita ma ci sono riuscita.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2013)

E se unvece per una volta lui fosse piû istaccato di te?
se tenesse così separate le due cose da vole conoscere Mattia solo per curiosità verso una persona che ha sentito nominare?


----------



## Innominata (19 Maggio 2013)

Ma Mattia non e' una persona qualsiasi, per cui si puo' avere una qualsiasi curiosita'. la situazione non e' una situazione qualsiasi che puo' generare una curiosita' generica per quanto forte. credo che invece si corra il rischio di voler giocare a una priorita' della complicita', e questo non e' buono!


----------



## erab (19 Maggio 2013)

meglio che non mi esprima, la mia traduzione maschile della "curiosità" di man
non sarebbe apprezzata...


----------



## Alessandra (19 Maggio 2013)

Spirito di competizione...
anche a me era capitato. Il mio ex-amante era curioso di conoscere il mio ex-fidanzato (al tempo in cui entrambi non erano ex).
Mi sono sempre chiesta il perche'.
Poi alla fine ho compreso....competizione...ne' piu' ne' meno.
Bisogno di primeggiare.

E poi...troppo comodo primeggiare quando l'altro e' ignaro dei rapporti....
brrr...
mi vengono i brividi...
che non accada mai...
'ste malsane curiosita' da amanti competitivi...bah!


----------



## erab (20 Maggio 2013)

Alessandra;bt8332 ha detto:
			
		

> Spirito di competizione...
> anche a me era capitato. Il mio ex-amante era curioso di conoscere il mio ex-fidanzato (al tempo in cui entrambi non erano ex).
> Mi sono sempre chiesta il perche'.
> Poi alla fine ho compreso....competizione...ne' piu' ne' meno.
> ...


L' avrei detto in modo più crudo, più cattivo ma il senso è quello.


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2013)

farfalla;bt8329 ha detto:
			
		

> E se unvece per una volta lui fosse piû istaccato di te?
> se tenesse così separate le due cose da vole conoscere Mattia solo per curiosità verso una persona che ha sentito nominare?


Guarda, sono convinta che sia così. Lui è davvero curioso secondo me. O almeno. La "sana" curiosità probabilmente è il primo suo impulso.
Però...provo a ragionare...può anche essere che davvero lui senta un minimo di competizione.
Mattia ha millanta anni meno di lui.
E' un giovane ragazzo sano. Che ha un bel lavoro.
E che io amo. Non facendone mistero nemmeno con Man.
Eppure ho scelto Man per farmi un giro da riossigeno dopo anni e anni di fedeltà.
E anche questo Man lo sa.
Pure lothar un giorno mi scrisse che sono un invornita fagiana ad avere scelto come amante uno più vecchio e con cui il sesso tecnicamente è decisamente inferiore a quello che mi da Mattia.
Io non millanto noia a casa. Non mi annoio per niente con Mattia. Non ho stanchezze. Bisogni che mi rendono infelice perchè non posso avere e via discorrendo.
Lui invece non ha una situazione a casa armoniosa da quel poco che so.
Forse è questo che gli fa scattare la curiosità di conoscere mattia.


vabbè.
Sia come sia.
Non succederà mai.


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2013)

Alessandra;bt8332 ha detto:
			
		

> Spirito di competizione...
> anche a me era capitato. Il mio ex-amante era curioso di conoscere il mio ex-fidanzato (al tempo in cui entrambi non erano ex).
> Mi sono sempre chiesta il perche'.
> Poi alla fine ho compreso....competizione...ne' piu' ne' meno.
> ...


Io sono più propensa a credere che l' istinto primo, come ho detto a farfie, sia una "innocente" curiosità.
Non lo vedo competitivo in quel senso.
Credo che timido com'è e insicuro come uomo da motel sia davvero curioso di conoscere quel mattia che ha il mio cuore.



Sono troppo harmony?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2013)

Sulla competizione ho giá detto la mia. Non credo che lui si possa semtire in competizione con uno che sta su un piano diverso da lui. Non mi sembra cosi sciocco.
non ti ha mai detto voglio conoscere Mattia. Nel momento in cui l'occasione si è presentata ha detto "Ma si, vediamo che faccia ha".
Io non riesco a vederla così tragica.
ma saró ingenua io


----------



## erab (20 Maggio 2013)

"innocente curiosità"... :blu:
sembrate le pdelline in difesa di Silvio, dai, sappiamo tutti cosa pensa "l' amante" 
quando vuol andare a vedere "il marito".
Hai sempre preso la parte migliore di man (migliore per i tuoi gusti), ora hai visto 
che c'è altro.


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2013)

erab;bt8338 ha detto:
			
		

> "innocente curiosità"... :blu:
> sembrate le pdelline in difesa di Silvio, dai, sappiamo tutti cosa pensa "l' amante"
> quando vuol andare a vedere "il marito".
> Hai sempre preso la parte migliore di man (migliore per i tuoi gusti), ora hai visto
> che c'è altro.


In effetti io sembro tutta la minetti ora che mi guardo allo specchio.
Anche le tette.


Ennò dai...io non riesco a credere fino in fondo che Man sia spinto dalla competizione in quel senso.
Non lo vedo proprio così.
Non nella vita privata.
Forse ha un pò di gelosia.
Insomma è pure gelosissimo di Pupillo, ci sta che sia geloso un poco di Mattia.
ha sempre ammesso di essere un geloso e possessivo del cazzo.
E qualche domanda sui miei ritmi sessuali me la faceva spesso. 
Ogni tanto, facendo finta di niente, mi buttava lì qualche aspettando che io rispondessi.


Povero topino...
ma allora è geloso!



si, sono in cretinite


----------



## erab (20 Maggio 2013)

uno solo...

lapidario!

:blu:


----------



## Alessandra (20 Maggio 2013)

no, ci sta un po' di harmony...perche' no?
Io mi basavo su una esperienza avuta e non conosco Man...
ma da quel che ho capito e' un tipo mannaro, competitivo...
per questo ipotizzavo la competizione e il bisogno di primeggiare...

Avevo anche io pensato che era curioso di vedere Mattia perche' gelosetto...Mattia e' piu' giovane...anche io avevo pensato a questa ipotesi.

Vuole vedere chi e'...e magari spera di vedere che Mattia non e' meglio di lui...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2013)

erab;bt8338 ha detto:
			
		

> "innocente curiosità"... :blu:
> sembrate le pdelline in difesa di Silvio, dai, sappiamo tutti cosa pensa "l' amante"
> quando vuol andare a vedere "il marito".
> Hai sempre preso la parte migliore di man (migliore per i tuoi gusti), ora hai visto
> che c'è altro.



questa proprio te la potevi risparmiare e su Berlusconi aprirei un capitolo a parte....


----------



## erab (20 Maggio 2013)

farfalla;bt8344 ha detto:
			
		

> questa proprio te la potevi risparmiare e su Berlusconi aprirei un capitolo a parte....


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2013)

Alessandra;bt8343 ha detto:
			
		

> no, ci sta un po' di harmony...perche' no?
> Io mi basavo su una esperienza avuta e non conosco Man...
> ma da quel che ho capito e' un tipo mannaro, competitivo...
> per questo ipotizzavo la competizione e il bisogno di primeggiare...
> ...


si. E' molto competitivo, ma solo sul lavoro.
Per quanto assurdo possa essere non lo è nei rapporti interpersonali.
E' un timido.  E non primeggiatore in quel senso.
Mi è venuta in mente una cosa molto più bucolica  e che ad harmony farebbe una pippa.
Mi sembra sia stata più una roba di condivisione.
Del tipo.
Voglio vedere l'altra parte di Tebe. Quella che non conosco. E quella che è direttamente proporzionale a Mattia.

Torniamo sempre al discorso di farfie e il mio.
Una curiosità innocente.
Un pò da invornito ma tant'è.
Si.
ne sono convinta.

Poi se mi faccio i film è tutta un altra storia
:mrgreen:


----------

